# Lavadora-secadora Lg wd-1480adp no enciende.



## cthulhu73 (Mar 4, 2015)

Buenas
Al presionar el boton de power simplemente no hace nada. Verificada la corriente, la tarjeta frontal, el boton de encendido, el switche bloqueador de puerta y adicionalmente el filter assembly (el cual se tuvo que cambiar en otra oportunidad porque se quemó).
Me dijeron que verificara la tarjeta principal, pero no se donde ubicarla.

alguien sabe? ...


----------



## pandacba (Mar 4, 2015)

Normalmente es la tarjenta frontal alli donde estan los cotroles


----------



## angel36 (Mar 4, 2015)

cthulhu73 dijo:


> Buenas
> Al presionar el boton de power simplemente no hace nada. Verificada la corriente, la tarjeta frontal, el boton de encendido, el switche bloqueador de puerta y adicionalmente el filter assembly (el cual se tuvo que cambiar en otra oportunidad porque se quemó).
> Me dijeron que verificara la tarjeta principal, pero no se donde ubicarla.
> 
> alguien sabe? ...



creo y perdón desde ya si me equivoco, que te acabas de responder solo compañero, por que la placa principal y la frontal hasta donde yo entiendo es la misma y esta en el frente de la maquina.. creo que tengo el manual de servicio pero en otra pc y tengo que buscarlo.

que revisaste del filter assembly alli tiene un fusible y los filtros de linea corroboraste eso?

podrías poner fotos? 

cualquier duda por aca te seguimos.

Saludos.


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 5, 2015)

> Me dijeron que verificara la tarjeta principal, pero no se donde ubicarla.


casi seguro atras de los controles....


----------



## cthulhu73 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hola
Bueno con tarjeta frontal me refería a la del Display. 
La tarjeta principal la encontré ya. Hice algunas pruebas con el tester y la verdad no se en donde puede estar el problema.
desde el filter assembly entran y salen 110V. Por lo q veo el fusible (que esta en esta tarjeta) esta en buen estado.
Pero en la tarjeta de control el led rojo no se enciende.


----------



## angel36 (Mar 8, 2015)

buenas 

El led rojo de la placa enciende? 
Comprobaste "continuidad" de los cables desde el filtro a la placa?
Probaste la placa sola sin los cables?
Si todo esto lo probaste no queda otra que una falla en la placa y al menos yo no consegui el diagrama esquematico.

Que remarcaste en ese cuadrado en la primer foto? (se quemo la resistencia?)


----------



## cthulhu73 (Mar 8, 2015)

Al menos la tapa se quemó. Pero esa foto fue de hace unos meses. la lavadora siguió lavando y secando. Voy a verificar la continuidad como dices.


----------



## angel36 (Mar 8, 2015)

pone una foto de la placa sin los cables, marca donde llegan los cables de alimentacion y que componetes tienen primer contacto con esos cables

revisa si la placa tiene componentes SMD por debajo


----------



## cthulhu73 (Mar 8, 2015)

a que te refieres con probar la placa sola sin los cables


----------



## angel36 (Mar 8, 2015)

desconecta los cables solo deja los cables de alimentacion y comentanos si el LED  rojo enciende


----------



## cthulhu73 (Mar 8, 2015)

En el extremo derecho los puertos amarillo, blanco y negro. Aqui medí 120V con el cable enchufado


----------



## angel36 (Mar 8, 2015)

ok  

la "resitencia" Blanca esa que esta ahi da continuidad?

podes subir una foto con mas pixeles o toma la foto mas cerca que se pueda ampliar asi se ve bien los componentes


----------



## cthulhu73 (Mar 8, 2015)

ok, le hice un zoom.
esa resistencia marca 218 ohm en el multimetro


----------



## angel36 (Mar 8, 2015)

no alcanzo a ver si son zocalos simples o reles

vas a tener que mirar bien y buscar los datos de los componentes asi los podes medir

y ver los componentes de la fuente seguir las pistas de los mismos

saca con cuidado la placa del plastico mira por debajo 

el fusible ese que se ve ahi esta bien?


----------



## cthulhu73 (Mar 8, 2015)

ok, gracias por el apoyo.
Si, el fusible está bien.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 8, 2015)

Deberias ubicar el micro y ver si cuado se enciende la máquina le llega alimentación, fijate cual es busca la hoja de datos ubica por donde se alimenta y verificas, si no hay nada, entre el micro y la fuente tenes el problema, si la tensión esta bien y presente, puede que el micro Kaputt!!!


----------



## cthulhu73 (Mar 16, 2015)

aqui les paso el diagrama.
Como dato adicional. Midiendo el cable que llega a la tarjeta que tiene conector amarillo le llegan 106V



anexo este diagrama de la tarjeta que consegui


----------



## cthulhu73 (Mar 27, 2015)

Ya he descartado casi todo. Un tecnico "especialista" vino a mi casa la revisó pero literalmente no supo que tiene.
Se me ocurre el fusible termico de la secadora. Cómo podría descartar que es esta pieza?Podría hacer un puente?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 27, 2015)

Entonces no es tan especialista..... mas bien audaz mas bien un taras-service (personaje local)


----------



## moises rojas (Dic 5, 2016)

Hola camaradas, tengo una lavadora lg wd-1480 apd que no enciende y no hace nada, que podrá ser ? 

Revisé la lavadora y la tarjeta principal tiene un transistor ic de 6 patas quemado, por casualidad no sabes que modelo de ic es ?

Ésta es la tarjeta de la lavadora secador lg wd-1480 apd


----------



## Feligut (Ene 18, 2017)

Hola a todos, compañeros técnicos. Tengo una lavadora similar a la referida en este post, ya reemplacé el regulador TOP246 que estaba reventado, y aun sigue sin encender, Agradezco a quien me pueda ayudar, ya que mi especialidad es la refrigeración y aire acondicionado. Saludos..


----------



## pandacba (Ene 18, 2017)

Luego de reemplazar el TOP la fuente arranco???, pueden estar dañado el puente de diodos, resistencias algún NTC, etc.
Podes fotografiar la placa por ambas caras, lo más nítida posible?


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 19, 2017)

Subo el SM, como complemento al tema, para los siguientes modelos, con el correspondiente al modelo de la última pregunta, no siendo la misma que la del título:

WD-14311(6)RD/WD-1481RD
WD-12311(6)RD
WD-14312(7)RD/WD-14310(5)RD
WD-12312(7)RD/WD-12310(5)RD
WD-10PFD, 10PFP
WD-14311RDA
WD-1485RD/WD-1488RD
AWD-14312(7)RD
AWD-12312(7)RD



A su vez, subo el SM de la otra lavadora WD-1480, del título de este tema, más que nada, para que las cosas queden en un solo hilo

Suerte con la cuestión


----------



## Feligut (Ene 19, 2017)

Buenas tardes, estimados compañeros. esta es la fotografía de la tarjeta en cuestión, ya le cambié el IC16 que estaba explotado, y según leí en este foro, correspondía a un TOP246YN, pero aun así no muestra signos de vida, ni enciende el led rojo de entrada de voltaje al micro. espero me orienten. Buen día a todos.
PD. Adjunto otras dos fotos para mostrar e detalle la zona hot de la fuente, donde se encuentra el IC antes mencionado, y donde ya realicé comprobaciones de puente de diodos y condensadores.



Gracias amigo Hellfire4, efectué una a una las comprobaciones, y en efecto el problema es en la tarjeta principal. Exitos!!


----------



## pandacba (Ene 19, 2017)

Tenes que revisar desde la entrada, el puente de diodos, las resistencias los diodos, el optoacoplador y toda su circuitería asociada


----------



## Feligut (Ene 19, 2017)

Hola compañero. Ya revisé el puente de diodos, los condensadores electrolíticos y las resistencias cercanas. No he hallado daño alguno... Pensé en que se tratara mas bien de un problema en la memoria de 60 pines que me dijo un vendedor de LG que se encuentra bajo el radiador gigante. Esto podría ocasionar este daño? Que opinan amigos técnicos?. Saludos.


----------



## namuga (Feb 3, 2018)

Tengo una lavadora-secadora LG WD-1480ADP la cual puedo encender y colocar en el ciclo de lavado correspondiente. Le doy al botón de inicio y funciona por aproximadamente 4 minutos, luego se apaga por sí sola. De inmediato no puedo hacerla funcionar nuevamente. Debo esperar alrededor de 2 minutos, luego de lo cual, puede encender e iniciar nuevamente, lo cual hace en el mismo ciclo que coloque al principio.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Mar 7, 2018)

hermano primero verifica que los condensadores del secundario de la fuente estén bien, segundo para mi esta malo el regulador es un TOP246YN o similar  busca la hoja de datos y verifica que se este alimentando, tercero verifica cualquier componente en corto en el secundario de la fuente


----------



## yreloba (Oct 1, 2018)

Hola, Saludos a todos.
Tengo un problema en una lavadora LG modelo WF-T7871TPP, lo que sucede es lo siguiente.
 Cuando va a comenzar el proceso de centrifugado el motor se acciona 2 o 3 segundos y se detiene unos segundos y vuelve a arrancar y así crea un ciclo de apagar y encender continuamente.
 Me gustaría que alguno de ustedes me comentaran que puede estar ocurriendo y de ser posible detallar algunos posibles pasos para comenzar a revisar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 1, 2018)

Suelen hacer eso cuando no anda el tacómetro que está pegado atrás del motor .


----------



## yreloba (Oct 1, 2018)

Me pregunto si al comenzar al proceso de centrifugado lo que le llaman como drain motor debe moverse o accionarse.


----------



## DownBabylon (Oct 1, 2018)

si te refieres al motor(bomba) que expulsa el agua de la tina por la manguera de drenaje, este debe estar activo cuando va a centrifugar,como dice Dosmeytos esa falla se puede deber al sensor del tacometro que es en muchos casos un sensor hall, una plaquita de 3x6 cm aprox, con algunos componentes y conexion a la mainboard,este ubicado cerca del motor, con sentido hacia el motor


----------



## yreloba (Oct 1, 2018)

Existe alguna manera de engallar este paso ?, o sea que gire sin que el sensor del tacometro funcione
Les pregunto porque he leido que casi siempre cuando este sensor tiene problemas resalta una alarma en el display y en este caso no sale ninguna alarma


----------



## DownBabylon (Oct 1, 2018)

pues depende el modelo la alarma en display, pero asi como engañar engañar me parece que entonces seria cuestion de que estudies las rpm que tiene programada la tarjeta porque asi es como regula la velocidad maxima y la minima, creo que seria mas lio, esos sensores hall yo los eh conseguido en 7 obamas, aunque bueno depende el precio del modelo


----------



## yreloba (Oct 1, 2018)

Gracias, en cuanto revise ese sensor les comento.
Saludos


----------



## nestor 2015 (May 12, 2019)

cthulhu73 dijo:


> ok, le hice un zoom.
> esa resistencia marca 218 ohm en el multimetro



Hola, tengo la misma placa, con esa resistencia volada (por lo que no puedo ver el codigo de valor), es posible que la lectura sea 218K ohms ?, valoraria mucho la respuesta


----------



## fdsv21 (Ago 26, 2021)

moises rojas dijo:


> Hola camaradas, tengo una lavadora lg wd-1480 apd que no enciende y no hace nada, que podrá ser ?
> 
> Revisé la lavadora y la tarjeta principal tiene un transistor ic de 6 patas quemado, por casualidad no sabes que modelo de ic es ?
> 
> Ésta es la tarjeta de la lavadora secador lg wd-1480 apd




Ese integrado es el Top246Yn.


----------

